# So you think you can fish??



## PuffDragon (Apr 8, 2008)

I bet not as good as this guy!! The world's best in action. Check it out!!!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.miguellasa.com/photos/sspopup.mg?AlbumID=1001578">http://www.miguellasa.com/photos/sspopu ... ID=1001578</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 9, 2008)

I liked 13, 17, and 24 the best.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 9, 2008)

beautiful shots. I want him in my boat. even two at once. now that's fresh fish.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 9, 2008)

My personal favorite is 13. For anyone who does not know, they are Ospreys!! I have them all over the place here in NJ and I love watching them fish.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 9, 2008)

those were some of the best pictures i have seen! they are amazing! i wish i knew how he got those. i bet hes a falconer judging by the tag on the raptors leg.


----------

